# Best way to wire 4 channel amp?



## jhoffy22 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a 2000 Dodge Neon and was wondering what the best way to run my wires is?

Should I run the speaker wire from the back of the trunk to the headunit and connect it to the front speakers there?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

There is no rule. Put your amplifier where it's most convenient to you. Just make sure it will get some cooling and is not upside down. Running wires where they need to be is easy. Most people install amplifier somewhere in the trunk, including on the rear of the back seats or their subwoofer boxes. Some had luck installing smaller amplifiers underneath the front seats. 

You will run the preamp cables from the head unit to the amplifier, and the speaker wires from the amplifier to the speakers. If you have a four channel amp, you will need to run two sets of preamp cables to it. E.g. front speakers and rear speaker, or front speaker and the subwoofer channels from the head unit. Make sure that the power wire that powers the amplifier is not running next to the preamp cables.


----------



## jhoffy22 (Apr 25, 2011)

ZAKOH said:


> There is no rule. Put your amplifier where it's most convenient to you. Just make sure it will get some cooling and is not upside down. Running wires where they need to be is easy. Most people install amplifier somewhere in the trunk, including on the rear of the back seats or their subwoofer boxes. Some had luck installing smaller amplifiers underneath the front seats.
> 
> You will run the preamp cables from the head unit to the amplifier, and the speaker wires from the amplifier to the speakers. If you have a four channel amp, you will need to run two sets of preamp cables to it. E.g. front speakers and rear speaker, or front speaker and the subwoofer channels from the head unit. Make sure that the power wire that powers the amplifier is not running next to the preamp cables.


I was just wondering for the guys that do trunk installs for their 4 channel amps whether or not they run the speaker wire up through the front door panels or in behind the head unit and just connect it there.


----------



## bloobb (Apr 14, 2011)

jhoffy22 said:


> I was just wondering for the guys that do trunk installs for their 4 channel amps whether or not they run the speaker wire up through the front door panels or in behind the head unit and just connect it there.


depending on your die-hardness, often times you would run all new wire from the trunk to a center area behind the HU. then from there you would run new wire to your doors through the factory wire gromits, omitting the original speaker wire.
you don't necessarily know where the factory wire goes before it gets to your doors, so by erasing it completely, you negate any chance of outside signal transfer.
that being said, unless your car is ancient, most factory installs try to avoid the signal transfer thing also.


----------



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

jhoffy22 said:


> ...they run the speaker wire up through the front door panels or in behind the head unit and just connect it there.


Do it through the door panels so you have a direct connection from the amplifier to the speakers.


----------

